# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mao Ce Duni, jeta e fshehtë e një diktatori. Tre gratë e tij dhe fiksimi për virgjëre

## Xhuxhumaku

*Mao Ce Duni, jeta e fshehtë e një diktatori. Tre gratë e tij dhe fiksimi për 
virgjëreshat*

_27 July, 2009 04:58:00 Jonaid MYZYRI_


Gjatë kohës kur ishte gjallë askush nuk mund të fliste keq për të, asnjë anë intime e tij nuk mund të publikohej. Kështu ka ndodhur me të gjithë diktatorët e mëdhenj dhe pa dyshim që po e njëjta gjë ka ndodhur dhe me Mao Ce Dunin, diktatorin kinez që ka pasur lidhje të fuqishme me Shqipërinë. Edhe pse kanë kaluar 33 vjet nga vdekja e tij, ish-udhëheqësi komunist i Kinës, Mao Ce Duni, vazhdon të adhurohet nga mijëra vetë qe e shohin ende si hero. Në një vend si Kina, e cila po ndryshon me ritme të shpejta, imazhi i Mao Ce Dunit, deri dje i shenjtë, sot po i nënshtrohet gjykimit të klasës në rritje të kapitalisteve te rinj. Në fshatin e Mao-s thuajse të gjithë ndihen krenarë që janë pasardhës të veprës së tij. Ata me kënaqësi u rrëfejnë turistëve legjendat e djalërisë së Mao-s. Përtej imazhit publik, kush është Mao Ce Duni, anët e fshehta dhe të pa njohura, intimitetet e tij, preferencat seksuale. Sot në Telegraf hapet dosja e zezë e diktatorit të kuq.
*
Mao Ce Duni, si u shndërrua në perëndi*

Bashkëfshataret e tij edhe sot janë të bindur se ideologjia e tij e ka çliruar Kinën dhe ka siguruar begati ekonomike dhe fuqi ushtarake. Ka mijëra të tjerë që thonë se ëndrra e Mao-s ishte t'i shikonte të gjithë kinezet të lumtur, se ai shtoi jetëgjatësinë e fshatarëve dhe i dha fund sistemit feudal. Në kulmin e drejtimit të shtetit nga ana e tij, Mao Ce Duni nderohej si perëndi. Por jashtë Kinës shumë e shohin Mao Ce Dunin si një diktator, përgjegjës për vdekjen e shumë kundërshtarëve të ideve të tij dhe ideator të revolucionit famëkeq kulturor. E megjithatë çdo vit vendlindjen e tij e vizitojnë më shumë se 3 milionë turistë.

*Fiksimet e tij, virgjëreshat*

Sipas studiuesëve më të fundit të jetës së Mao Ce Dunit është hedhur dritë mbi disa aspekte tepër intime të tij, të pa njohura. Mund tu duket e çuditshme, por është e vërtetë. Diktatori i egër ka qenë shumë djalë i turpshëm në fëmijëri, madje shumë i mbyllur. Thonë se Mao ishte aq i ndrojtur, saqë në natën e parë nuk i ishte afruar fare nuses. Më pas, nga fundi i jetës së tij, ai u mundua që të kompensonte faktin e të qënit i turpshëm. _Kështu në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij ai kërkonte që ti sillnin çdo natë në dhomë nga një vajzë të re dhe të virgjër. Mao Ce Duni kërkonte të zhvirgjëronte vajzat e vogla e të mitura me një mani të etur, sepse kështu mendonte se do të luftonte plakjen e tij._ Ishte ky një fiksim që ishte shkaktuar nga një legjendë e vjetër kineze. Por si çdo diktator ai ka pasur dhe jetën formale. Kjo përbëhej nga tre gra të ligjshme. Gruas së parë i prenë kokën sepse nuk pranonte të mohonte burrin e saj. E dyta nuk e përballoi dot kohën e terrorit komunist ndaj intelektualëve dhe u çmend. Ndërsa të tretën e mbajtën të burgosur, deri në fund të jetës së tij.

*Shakatë e  Maos, dhuratë 10 milionë gra SHBA-ve*

Sipas një dokumenti të zbuluar kohët e fundit nga Departamenti i Shtetit, lideri kinez Mao u përpoq ta zgjidhte problemin e popullsisë së Kinës në vitin 1973, duke i propozuar të dërguarit amerikan Henry Kissinger të dërgonte gra kineze në SHBA. _"Kina është një vend i varfër. Nuk kemi shumë për të dhënë. Ajo që kemi me tepri janë gratë. Nëse i doni ato mund t'ju japim disa, nja dhjetë mijë prej tyre"_, citohet të ketë thënë Mao. Lideri kinez i rikthehet kësaj teme disa minuta më vonë, gjatë bisedës me diplomatin amerikan. "Nuk i doni gratë tona? Mund t'ju japim 10 milionë", shton ai. "Kemi shumë gra. Ato lindin fëmijë dhe jemi mbushur me fëmijë", thotë ai. Diplomati Kissinger vazhdon shakanë dhe i thotë: "Është një propozim i ri. Na duhet ta studiojmë".

*Mao Ce Duni dhe Shqipëria*

_Timonieri Mao: Ska më boks është sport borgjezo-revizionist_

Shqipëria komuniste e Enver Hoxhës gjatë periudhës së marrëdhënieve me kinezët i  intensifikoi marrëdhëniet me popullin e madh vëllam kinez dhe kjo quhej një ndër marrëdhëniet më të çuditshme të historisë së njerëzimit. Aq shumë ishin lidhur dy vendet saqë në rrugët e Pekinit shiheshin fotot e Enver Hoxhës dhe në rrugët e Tiranës ato të Mao Ce Dunit. Madje populli ynë  i ka kushtuar dhe një këngë të dy liderve Dy luanë nga bota, një Azia një Evropa. Influenca e Mao Ce Dunit ishte e jashtëzakonshme në Shqipëri, madje sipas rrëfimeve të boksierit Ahmet Golemi, Mao Ce Duni e ka bllokuar sportin e boksit në vendin tonë. Ja si e kujton momentin e marrjes vesh të lajmit për bllokimin e boksit në Shqipëri, boksieri Ahmet Golemi. Në vitin 1963 do të zhvillohej Olimpiada Aziatike, në Indonezi. Ekipi ynë Kombëtar po përgatitej, por mua sërishmi nuk më aktivizuan. Më dukej sikur të gjithë më shihnin me dyshim. Por pikërisht ishte ky vit që sporti i bukur i boksit të mbyllej. Arsyeja? Në Janar të vitit 1964, boksi nuk doli në kalendarin e vitit sportiv në Shqipëri. U habitën të gjithë, por ne që merreshim me këtë sport burrëror më shumë. Futbolli dhe boksi në atë kohë ishin sportet më të përhapura, më popullorët. Arsyeja doli më vonë. Shkas ishte bërë Kina. Në Librin Universitar kisha blerë një revistë kineze. Aty tregoheshin midis të tjerave dhe boksierët kinezë. Në vitin 1963, në Pekin u zhvillua kampionati i parë i boksit kinez. Në këtë kampionat organizatorët kishin ftuar dhe Mao Ce Dunin. Ai kur pa këtë lloj sporti, ku sportistët merrnin grushte nga njëri- tjetri, u tha organizatorëve: Çështë ky sport, kështu do të na pakësohen kinezët. Ne duam të shtohemi, jo të pakësohemi. Pas kësaj vërejtjeje në Kinë u ndalua boksi. Atëherë marrëdhëniet tona me Kinën ishin të shkëlqyera. Ky moment ndoshta ndikoi edhe në boksin shqiptar, pasi, sa u ndalua në Kinë, ky sport burrëror u ndalua të ushtrohej edhe në Shqipëri. Pra u hoq si një sport agresiv. U quajt borgjezo-revizionist

*Pushteti*

*Jeta dhe vdekja e një diktatori*

Mao Ce Dun lindi në Shaoshan të Kinës më 26 dhjetor 1893 në një familje me gjendje të mirë ekonomike. Gjatë Revolucionit të vitit 1911 ai u regjistrua si ushtar në regjimentin lokal, i cili luftonte përkrah revolucionarëve. Pasi diplomimit në Shkolla Normale Provinciale e Hunanit në vitin 1918, Mao udhëtoi me profesor Yang Changji, mësues i shkollës së mesme dhe vjehrri i ardhshëm, drejt Pekinit. Më 23 korrik 1921, në moshën 27-vjeçare Mao Ce Duni ndoqi sesionin e parë të Kongresit Kombëtar të Partisë Komuniste të Kinës në Shangai. Në vitin 1923 ai u zgjodh si një nga pesë komisarët e Komitetit Qendror të partisë gjatë sesionit të tretë të kongresit. Nga viti 1931 deri në vitin 1934 Mao ndihmoi për krijimin e Republikës Sovjetike të Kinës dhe u zgjodh kryetar i kësaj republike të vogël në zonat malore të Jiangxit. Këtu Mao u martua me He Zizhen. Gruaja e tij e mëparshme, Yang Kaihui ishte arrestuar dhe ekzekutuar në vitin 1930. Më 21 janar të vitit 1949, forcat e Ushtrisë së Kuqe të drejtuara nga Mao pushtuan pjesën më të madhe të territorit të Kinës. Republika Popullore të Kinës u krijua më 1 tetor 1949. Ishte kulmi i mbi dy dekadave luftë civile dhe botërore. Nga viti 1954-1959 Mao ishte Kryetari i Republikës Popullore të Kinës. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai quhej kryetari Mao ose lideri i madh, kryetari Mao. Partia Komuniste mori kontrollin e gjithë medias në vend dhe e përdori për promovimin e imazhit të Maos dhe partisë. Vendet si SHBA dhe Japonia iu servirën popullit si vende armike. Mao Ce Duni vdiq më 9 shtator 1976. Ai është takuar dhe me liderët komunist të Shqipërisë me Enver Hoxhën, Mehmet Shehun dhe Beqir Ballukun. 

telegraf.

----------

